# Ghost Shrimp ate string/twine



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi all! I just got back from Petsmart with 18 ghost shrimp (ordered 20, but got 18)... One of them appears to have eaten some white string. Will it be okay? I'm keeping the whole batch separate in case it is a parasite.


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh... It's a horsehair worm


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd prefer not to euthanize. What should I do? Return them?


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

Returned all of them...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I never heard of horsehair worms but on a quick check I would return the shrimp and nuke the tank!Take no chances that they laid eggs!


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

Still had them in acclimation. Discarded acclimation kit, bags, bins, towels (everything that touched them) when I returned them.


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

Couldn't get clear pix, but it looked like this


----------

